# Can I gain without having to empty my bank account on food?



## hectormma (May 31, 2011)

For the past umpteen years I'd been a skinny f***er (60kg), about 2 and a bit years ago I started weight training, eating like a horse and taking every supplement I could afford. I now rest at about 76-78kg but cant grow any bigger. I cant afford to eat 200g+ of protein a day as chicken, fish and eggs arent cheap when bought by the bucket load.

I also do Mma twice a week but try to limit cardio to just this as I dont wanna lose weight.

So my question is...Are there any good homemade mass gainer concocsions anyone uses which doesnt require breaking the bank?


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

-peanut butter

-cottage cheese

-quark (high protein cream cheese)

-beef burgers (lean as possible)

-milk


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

50p tuna = 25g pro

50p sardines = 20g pro/15g fat

1.50 for 15 eggs = 7g pro/6g fat

bbw protein 42 for 4kg = 3 shakes a day for 40days = £1 for 85g

£2.50 a day for like 160g, wholefood+whey

£3.50 for 1 litre evoo = 100ml per day is 900 calories

so total is 1600

for £3 a day 

i dunno much about carb prices, since im a keto man, this is off the top of my head sp sorry for any wrong calcs


----------



## hectormma (May 31, 2011)

Yep do the peanut butter on brown bread and the 12 egg whites a day, protein shakes after workout and shedloads of cottage cheese but still find it tough to afford to get more protein in my diet, carbs and good fats im never short of lol


----------



## hectormma (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the advice lads, I will try putting it into practice. My training is spot on just need more protein. I shall get there!(without roids) lol


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Hold on there now Tonto..you'll get where without steroids?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

200g is plenty mate


----------



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

what kind of budget are you working with?

I'm spending about £45-£50 a week on training foods, I could (probably) cut that considerably if necessary

40 eggs-£6 makro, eating 9 eggs a day

20 chicken breasts £20 makro, eating 3 breasts a day

8 cans of john west tuna £6 B&M Bargains, eating 1 can a day....could probably get far cheaper tuna if I went with Tescos own brand

2.5kg mp impact whey 29.49 a month, so approx 7.50 a week, 3 shakes a day

Milk 4 litres £2, half a litre a day

so thats protein sorted for under £40 a week, spend about a tenner on oats, fruit, veg, sweet potatoes sauces, mineral water etc


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah man. keep it dead basic.

Chicken tastes bleeding great mate and so do eggs with little effort. Steamed veg is awesome, baked fish is beautiful.

Sometimes I wonder who has the better deal taste wise, the guy at work ordering his sausage and cheese toastie and me. then everyone goes that omlette you brought in smells wicked.

   Love the food man.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

The more 'effort' (read this as hardcore cooking) you are willing to expend, the cheaper you'll be able to achieve this.

Buy your food in bulk on a weekly basis as larger cuts of meat, palettes of eggs, tuna, beans etc become cheaper the more you can buy in one hit.

Get to know your local butcher, greengrocer, baker, farmers etc you can often strike up a superb deal if you order large amounts on a consistent basis and have the ability to store it.

Invest in a slow cooker or use your oven to turn cheaper cuts of meat into very tender ones (just remove visible fat and drain off).

Call into supermarkets at the end of the day when foods start to become marked down for a quick sale (normally about 10pm in tescos  ). You can pick up ridiculously cheap bargains at this time (e.g. large boxes of steak for a few quid), fruit for a few pence (which could be frozen), vegetables, desserts for the occasional treat etc

Start a 'clubcard cartelle' to rack up TONNES of points and save more on your shopping. I did this at uni with my flatmates, get 5-6 versions of your clubcard and split the vouchers at the end of the month.

Go for a budget branded protein powder (e.g Fusion Supplements Matrix) or even out of date protein powder is a ridiculous bargain if you want a cheap, high quality, branded protein. Look into the clearance section of most of the board sponsors.

There's ways and means to eat well and still have money left over.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chicken thighs and legs are really cheap as is mince and braising steak.

Try to find a wholesaler and buy from them MUCH cheaper than supermarkets, I pay approx half the price from wholesaler than I would at the supermarket (and that is for the value range supermarket cr4p)


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Malibu said:


> 50p tuna = 25g pro
> 
> 50p sardines = 20g pro/15g fat
> 
> ...


Now that is cheap so where do you shop to get eggs at £1.50 for 15 and tuna at 50p


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Now that is cheap so where do you shop to get eggs at £1.50 for 15 and tuna at 50p


i can get that in morrisons. the tuna doesnt look or taste like john west tho, its dark brown shredded sh1t, but does the job


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

1010AD said:


> Now that is cheap so where do you shop to get eggs at £1.50 for 15 and tuna at 50p


asda/tesco/morrisons pal


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

600ml full fat milk

100g oats

40g whey

1tbls walnut/olive/almond oil

Berries

Blend- easy 1000kcals! And all very cheap when bought in bulk!


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Personally I would find a local farm and fill up on Eggs, I get trays of fresh eggs for a few quid


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

i use fortified milk instead of normal milk adds about 20g protein 30g carbs to it just get sum skimmed milk powder bit less than £2 a tub add 57g to a pint of milk and as ive sed to some1 before u can get a turkey drumstick from asda for about 1.50 and its got about 200 of protein in easy,chicken drumsticks are always cheap aswell you could probly get about 10 for £2


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Look for chicken thighs and drumsticks rather than breast meat, and turkey also. If you dont mind rabbit these can normally be picked up cheap as well. Also look in the freezer section rather than fresh as they tend to be cheaper, and you're probably going to freeze them anyway.

Some butchers may also do end pieces or offfcuts cheaper, same meat just cheaper.

Cheers

Diggy

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

bassline boy said:


> ive cut my bill down every were i could i dont take any sups apart from cod liver oil witch i drink that,the cheapest sh1t i can buy in tescos.
> 
> i buy caged eggs i dont give a rats about free range lol.i eat 7 whole eggs every day.
> 
> ...


But how do you look from this diet? Genuine question mate.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

You get what you pay for IMHO.

Plus don't even get me started on tin tuna. Yuck! Has to be fresh & if I couldn't afford it........I'd kill it myself!


----------

